# What Kind of bean is this?



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I noticed in my bean bed there are 2 plants that aren't like the others. I thought it was one plant, probably a weed until I looked at it and realized there were 2, and they were probably planted by me. The spacing is consistent with how I planted my bean plants. Is it some kind of cowpea? They grew from my tongue of fire bean area, so I'm thinking they got mixed in. They are certainly a hardy type since they are still looking healthy when most of my other bush beans appear to be dying. I appreciate any help in i.d.ing these. Sorry for some of the pics being blurry, my phone's camera is awful.

a flower pic:



The pods growing out from the plant:






the plants are turning red:



a comparison of the "beans" compared to some tiger's eye beans I had (most of these "beans" are brown speckled):


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It's definitely a cowpea. With thousands of varieties worldwide, impossible to say exactly which one it is.

Martin


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Martin! This is my first experience with cowpeas. I knew something was different when I noticed the bean pods growing sideways and up, instead of down. 

Are all cowpeas edible or are some toxic? I don't want to try eating something bad, but it looks like they are used as a good food source all over the world. Those 2 plants also gave quite a few beans!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

All cowpeas are edible. You can even eat the leaves steamed or boiled.

Martin


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad I didn't rip them up and decided to ask about them! What a lucky find. Thanks for the help again Martin! I'll save these seeds to plant next year to have some to try eating.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

The seeds look like a crowder pea of some sort...


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Here they are called field peas - very popular.A big bowl and some corn bread,maters and cantaloupe is a good supper!


----------

